# Finishing with Future (Q's)



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Howdy!

I have been doing a lot of reading online lately, since I am new to the world of airbrushes and finishes, and have discovered the merits of Future!

A could of questions, though...

1) Will spraying on Future pre-decals make the model permanently glossy? The kit is a modern-era fighter that definitely has a flat (or is the word "matte"?) finish.
2) To get a duller finish, can I thin the Future with thinner or Windex or something, or must it be Tamiya Flat Base?
3) Does this mean I will be applying Future post-paint, post-decals, as well as post-weathering? Seems excessive to me, am I wrong? Is there a lot of buildup?
4) Must all coats be the same blend of Future/Base, or will the final layer determine the overall glossiness?

Sorry, I usually hate getting things dumbed-down for me, but I like doing my research rather than just experimenting with my kits.

BTW: Matte, Extra Matte, Satin Matte... Could someone please define these for me?

Many thanks! :thumbsup: 
Links


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I'm still working on my first jug of Future and still it amazes me as to it's merits and what it can do.

Since your question centers on decals I can report that it is great as that gloss coat that's needed for good decal ashesions. Most of my paints used are acrylics applied with an airbrush. All of the setting solutions with runs the gammet of the intire market, that I have, work well with it. Especially on the zemmeritt coats. And since I do mostly tanks, military vehilces and figures I use the regular flat and satin acyilic overcoats found in the local hobbyshops as the final topcoat.

I hope someone with an aircraft background will check in with their experiances and opinions with Future Floor Wax. Resulting in gloss ,satin and flat finishes.. 

Don Matthys 
dba Don's Light and Magic 
www.DLMparts.com 
[email protected] 
Make it Glow!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

To put it simpley:


Paint your model. 
Use future as a gloss basecoat for decaling. 
Put on your decals, using the setting solution of your choice. 
Finish with the dullcoat of your choice. 
Done! 
 Airbrush the Future straight, no thinning or mixing needed. Put it on in light coats (it runs if too thick, and you could get a bead that dries solid).

Weathering: You can do the heavy black stains from piston engine exhausts and guns on the matte paint before putting the future on. BUT if you do a lot of subtle weathering _with pastels_ before putting the Future on, it will change the character of the pastels. Darks get MUCH darker, and light pastels may disappear altogether. A medium gray pastel weathering (say, over Brit WWII ocean gray) may turn downright black!

I therefore do the exhaust and gun stains _pre_-future, but save all the other weathering until after I've dullcoated the model. Then I'll do another coat of matte finish to seal the pastels.


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, that certainly clears things up a little!

Thanks John (and Don), much obliged.

Cheers! :thumbsup: 
Links


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Go here and print it out!
http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html

You can weather with future, and like John said, you can top coat with Dull Coat
:wave:


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

great link, thanks, I printed it.


----------



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

I have been looking for some Future without much success. The only think I have found is Pledge with "Future" shine. Is this the same thing under a different name
Thanks


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

It is exactly the same thing just a new label


----------



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

Thanks


----------

